# Fault list, Toilet filling up, Door Handle/lever.Vent leak



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Re Hymer A class 2003 

Every year I make a list of defects that have occurred to be fixed usually in the winter.
The reason for publishing is that I hope these issues have arisen before and someone will have knowledge of a source of spares and procedural matters on replacement. 

The list .

1. I've partly broken the habitation door handle/lever (same one fitted to the big under bed locker).

2. The small roof vent has leaked once. The seal between the roof and the vent frame was replaced 3 years ago. There is a seal between the fixed and opening part and this has become broken and fragmented.

3. Yesterday we noticed the toilet bowl was filling up with fresh water (un-aided by us!). Temporary solution, pull the fuse out of the pump when not required.


Here's hoping


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Borisd0,

If you require assistance with spare parts I can help, however I will require either your VIN or Hymer serial number which you can PM to me to be able to accurately locate your motorhome on the parts system.

Alternatively, you can select your preferred Hymer dealer here: http://www.hymer.com/en/service-area/find-dealers/?country=GB&location=&filter=trader.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Item 2 should be available here.

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/

I had a similar problem controlling the flow (ie stopping it running) on my C200 toilet. It was a faulty switch (behind the push button). Also available from the link.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks both for your responses, I'll follow them upon my return from our continental tour.


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

Is the toilet filling fast as if the switch is pressed or just a trickle/drip?
If fast then 747 is probably right.
Ours was just slow, which was caused by the solenoid valve not closing properly.


----------



## astartup (Apr 24, 2012)

*Dripping toilet*

We had a problem with the toilet filling up. We found a fix that involved pressing the flush whilst holding a cloth over the point where the water came into the bowl. It stopped the dripping. Useful as we were away on holiday at the time. I think we had a problem with the solenoid valve not closing properly. 
I found this fix on motorhomefacts somewhere!


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

djp30

That sounds a good idea, I'll try it. We are on holiday at the moment and am reluctant to dismantle the bowl until we get home. 

From what I have read I think the electric valve is not closing/sealing properly so whenever a tap is opened to start the pump and then closed, the residual pressure forces water passed the valve into the toilet bowl albeit gradually and eventually fills it. 

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## astartup (Apr 24, 2012)

*Dripping toilet*

You don't need to dismantle the toilet, just lift the seat, the nozzle is clearly visible. Just hold a cloth hard against it. I think what happens is when you press the flush it increases the pressure in the supply which somehow makes the solenoid close properly.


----------



## astartup (Apr 24, 2012)

*Thetford solution for toilet leak*



> Hi Carol, I hope your problem is resolved, but if it re-occurs try the given to me by Thetford. Hold something over the outlet ( two fingers! or a cloth etc) and press the flush. Do this 2 or 3 times to release any trapped grit etc. This cleared my problem.
> 
> Best of luck, Gary


I found the above in motorhome chitchat. It's where I found the fix for our loo. It certainly worked. If we'd kept the van long enough we'd have had the loo checked out at the next service. The problem didn't recur so maybe it was a bit of grit which was dislodged.

Hope you sort yours out.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

astartup.

I must tell you and thank you, your suggestion has solved the problem, time will tell if it is a temporary not.

Thanks again.


----------

